
Slide algorithm for training deep neural nets faster on CPUs than GPUs - felixr
https://insidehpc.com/2020/03/slide-algorithm-for-training-deep-neural-nets-faster-on-cpus-than-gpus/
======
motbus3
I feel skeptical as Intel is involved. Not because of money, but Intel has
been putting so much effort on some "suboptimal" enhancements that lead to
problems as we've been seeing in the past years such as spectre, meltdown, and
other newer ones from past weeks, that it is hard to commit that this one hour
performance won't go up to 100 hours because of a workaround patch at
operating system level. What do you think?

